# i need advice on how to be a dirty kid



## Corinne

im in need of advice. i just turned from rubber tramp to hitchhiker and although ive learned so much from my road dogs, i have much more to ask...
1. how do you transport yourself around the city?
2. where do you squat/ camp at night? can i just pitch my tent on the side of the road like i did in mexico?
3. staying safe? weapons, smileys or just common sense?


----------



## psychofoamer

1) public transit or walk, sometimes folks will give rides if you gotta long hike. Ask people at gas stations.

2) thick woods, backyards of houses, loading docks of warehouses, random spots on railroad property, empty semi truck trailers. Tents are not that stealthy and unless you are well hidden I think they are best avoided...I would suggest a tarp. 

3) common sense and gut instinct goes a long way. Learn how to read people and become a good judge of character. Smilies are a cowards/scumbag weapon if you ask me. Bear mace is good. Or a stun zapper. A good visible fixed blade knife on your hip is a great deterrent. Though I would suggest having someone who knows what's up yeah you how to defend yourself with a blade before you ever pull it out on somebody. A good loyal dog always helps too, but the best traveling dogs are raised on the road with you and takes time to develop that bond. 

Good luck


----------



## Tude

@Corinne - Interesting thread - could prove a great read! I am beyond the hitchhiking days - but when I travel I research all the public transit in the area - for instance - when I was - for 5 long years - traveling to Pittsburgh PA to see long distance bf - I ALWAYS got stuck in Erie PA - but after research from flyers and pamphlets - they not only have a bus system that goes through that sterile bus station (hardly any seats or electrical outlets) but they have a FREE trolley system that works every 15 minutes that takes you up to town. Research hehe.


----------



## Matt Derrick

what happened to your van?


----------



## InGrindWeRust

My thing is to constantly be aware of the weather. I check it daily because I got sick of waking up in the pouring rain. This way you will know if you need to sleep under a shelter, like an overpass or something. I recommend looking for a good tree line to sleep in. A lot of cities have camping laws and cops can be dicks. If you are going to hitch, find a place where there is a busy gas station or truck stop. I usually stand by the exit ramp with a sign that has really large print so people can read it. Make sure it is a spot where cars can pull over, or are not going too fast. Fast cars do not stop for hitchers. A lot of times you will end up puddle jumping because people can not take you that far. Make sure they at least drop you at a busy gas station or truck stop. Walking from the middle of nowhere can suck, and it is also illegal to walk on a lot of interstates. For a weapon I say use mace. It is rare that you will ever have to use a weapon, and if you do it can turn into serious felony charges real quick. Even if you where just defending yourself. I personally do not recommend having an animal while hitching. Most people do not want dogs in their cars, especially truckers. If you get to a city and find other dirty kids ask about good sleep spots or bum feeds, they will know most of the time. If you get the chance try learning to ride trains. Hitching can be fun, but I think it sucks most of the time.


----------



## angerisagift

Leadbellytherxrcur said:


> 1) public transit or walk, sometimes folks will give rides if you gotta long hike. Ask people at gas stations.
> 
> 2) thick woods, backyards of houses, loading docks of warehouses, random spots on railroad property, empty semi truck trailers. Tents are not that stealthy and unless you are well hidden I think they are best avoided...I would suggest a tarp.
> 
> 3) common sense and gut instinct goes a long way. Learn how to read people and become a good judge of character. Smilies are a cowards/scumbag weapon if you ask me. Bear mace is good. Or a stun zapper. A good visible fixed blade knife on your hip is a great deterrent. Though I would suggest having someone who knows what's up yeah you how to defend yourself with a blade before you ever pull it out on somebody. A good loyal dog always helps too, but the best traveling dogs are raised on the road with you and takes time to develop that bond.
> 
> Good luck


i agree with all this but would add to 1) getting a bike 2) only get a tent if u find a secluded spot and thinking of staying long term( like 3 month or more) 3) i got nothing to add GL @Corinne


----------



## Primitive

I would not recommend sleeping in back yards unless you wanna risk getting shot at or having a guard dog sicked on you. i think thats bad advice. Creeks, under bridges, just any secluded space really. By dumpsters, in back of business's, fields, always do keep an eye out for water sprinklers tho.


----------



## Primitive

Even sleeping in business doorways aint so bad, usually they'll just wake you up and tell you to leave in the morning.


----------



## Primitive

Also construction sites too.


----------



## psychofoamer

Backyards of abandoned houses or vacant houses is not bad advice. I do this all the time


----------



## psychofoamer

Only homebums sleep in business doorways


----------



## Primitive

Well if the house is abandoned you wouldnt have to worry about getting shot at or having a dog sicked on you would you? And i am a fuckin homebum!


----------



## psychofoamer

@Primitive sucks for you. Homebums are the most worthless type of human.


----------



## Primitive

Or reminds me of when i was younger me and my dad were living in tents out in this high desert in central oregon, but people would come out there to party on weekends and id go drink with em. So one day one of em was drunk and accidently wondered onto these peoples property at night time and he got snuck up on and peppersprayed in the face, he couldnt see who it was but had a pair of brass knuckles and hit the dude in the face with em. Turned out it was like a 12 year old kid who lived there who maced him and got hit in the face with those brass knuckles!


----------



## Primitive

Better then bieng the type of oogle who introduces themselves on online forums with "ive ridden more trains than you" anytime someone starts braggin about how many trains theyve ridden to try and impress thats one way to tell a fake. Especially online haha now i know what the term "digital riders" means haha


----------



## psychofoamer

I said my dog has ridden more trains than you...


----------



## psychofoamer

All my old post under my username are still on here as well. Johnny P...

You wouldn't call me an oogle to my face that's for damn sure. You just keep being a worthless homebum and envy me cuz I know how to get outta of your shitty town


----------



## psychofoamer

I not a digital rider by any means.


----------



## psychofoamer

Oh wait! You're a Cali kid. Your opinions mean nothing to me. Hahahaha. Have fun being a worthless California homebum


----------



## Primitive

And you wouldnt be calling worthless to my face either, i garun-fuckin-tee you that. In fact the only people who really talk shit to me are online, so you lost any respect from me as soon as you did.


----------



## Primitive

i know people who've been riding trains 10+ years, and the last thing i'd ever hear outta their mouths are bragging about how many trains theyve rode and that people call them "the train encyclopdia".


----------



## pigpen

OOGLE FIGHT!!!


----------



## Odin

No... no oogle fight.

@Primitive and @Leadbellytherxrcur take this elsewhere, you folks wanna dust up and bicker at each other please take it to PM. You're hijacking this thread with your argument.

If you want to argue civilly about the pro's and con's of sleeping in yards and business doorways. Go ahead that's in relation to the purpose of OP.

You want to have a pissing contest about trains.  Then PM each other to your hearts content.

Thanks.

::cigar::


----------



## Peace

I wish I had time to argue with random people over the internet


----------



## pigpen

Peace said:


> I wish I had time to argue with random people over the internet



I wish I had some bacon.


----------



## Primitive

Haha!


----------



## lone wolf

Primitive said:


> always do keep an eye out for water sprinklers tho.


yeah, if you can spot them before you go to sleep, cut a 2 liter in half and cover it. twist it to dig it into the ground.

i've been rudely woken in the middle of the night more than once before i learned that trick.


----------



## pigpen

lone wolf said:


> yeah, if you can spot them before you go to sleep, cut a 2 liter in half and cover it. twist it to dig it into the ground.
> 
> i've been rudely woken in the middle of the night more than once before i learned that trick.



That's mighty respectful of you. I personally have kicked the shit out of hundreds of those awful things.

I commend you for not blowing up the spot.


----------



## Corinne

thanks for the advice everybody!


----------



## Corinne

i slept under a tree last night, in a big grassy area. when it started t rain i just covered myself with a tarp and it was fine. right now i have too much weight- tarp, hammock, tent sleeping bag. but the tent is a luxury really. no mosquitoes


----------



## lone wolf

Corinne said:


> i slept under a tree last night, in a big grassy area. when it started t rain i just covered myself with a tarp and it was fine. right now i have too much weight- tarp, hammock, tent sleeping bag. but the tent is a luxury really. no mosquitoes


depends on the area, i wouldn't ever want to be without a tent in florida or anywhere on the east coast for that matter. just need a small light weight tent. think my tarp weights more than my tent.


----------



## Corinne

yep, thousands. i hate to see the van go but it just wasnt worth it


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Outta sight, outta mind. And you'll get by just fine.


----------



## psychofoamer

Careful just wrapping up in a tarp...you can still get wet from condensation, etc...it's always best to string the tarp up above you and then either puta another one on the ground or some cardboard if you are solo and only have one tarp...


----------



## psychofoamer

I think this thread should be titled "how to be a hitchhiker"

How to be a dirty kid? Don't shower. Not all dirty kids travel ya know


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Yeah damn tent hammock tarp. Hefty. I carry a military poncho to throw over my tent. But I'm glad to have had it lately with the mosquitoes. I'd ditch the tarp and hammock if you have a good tent that doesn't leak. Or get a like 5x5 tarp for a ground cloth or open air sleeping


----------



## dirty andy

Homebum pride!


----------



## cookieoh

The best place to sleep is on top of grocery stores or fast food restaurants. The safest place to sleep in my experience, get on top of buildings


----------



## Bizarre Odor

1. If I'm in a city I'm usually not going to be there long, if I am, I usually just walk or see if I can borrow a bike. Buses suck and are high profile especially when you have your pack with you or an animal. 

2. In cities I camp in friends backyards often, if I don't know anyone in town sometimes college campuses have nice green belts that are not patrolled by security. rooftops are good also. 

3. I carry a fixed blade knife with the attitude that it is a useful tool that could be used as a weapon if need be. I feel like the best weapon is intuition. Just having a weapon can cause you to forsake good intuition and common sense that would otherwise possibly prevent needing a weapon in the first place. Just my opinion though.


----------



## notOK

Not like I'm butt hurt bout it, but certainly take issue with "smilies are for cowards and scumbags." Mace don't stop everybody. For that matter, neither does a 9mm, everytime. It's all just playing the odds. But if it comes to it, I wanna sumbitch dropped, not just pissed off. It is wiser to walk away, but blunt objects carry less serious charges than a bladed weapon as well.


----------



## psychofoamer

Your fist is a blunt object too...


----------



## Bizarre Odor

I think categorizing weapons as cowardly or not is missing the point. I'm going to use whatever the fuck that gets you away from me the fastest.


----------



## pigpen

when you hit someone with your fist you run the risk of exchanging blood with them more so than if you were to bonk them on the head with something or take out one of their knees for the matter.


----------



## pigpen

i know a few (as i'm sure some of you do) people who got hep from fighting.


----------



## Mankini

Wrist rockets are an option if you know how to use them accurately. Good for discouraging dogs, varmints, and yuppies from investigating your perimeter. I have problems all the time with magpies, crows, raccoons, and skunks, as well, and a paintball or lead sinker tends to discourage them without serious injury. As far as bears and humans are concerned,you can get pepper paintballs and small pepper launchers.


----------



## LaShea

Corinne said:


> im in need of advice. i just turned from rubber tramp to hitchhiker and although ive learned so much from my road dogs, i have much more to ask...
> 1. how do you transport yourself around the city?
> 2. where do you squat/ camp at night? can i just pitch my tent on the side of the road like i did in mexico?
> 3. staying safe? weapons, smileys or just common sense?



I found skunk urine to be a great weapon and deterrent. Spraying that it someones face triggers their gag reflex. You'll have time to gather your stuff and get away. Also useful for cops. My friend sprayed it on himself and his gear when he noticed them following him. They had no desire to search him or his stuff. The others, with him, weren't so lucky. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I never ventured into cities while on foot. Then again, I was hiking and just went into small towns to get supplies. Best of luck.


----------



## Mankini

Yes, but how do you harvest/collect the skunk's urine? I myself sneak up to the little buggerz while theyre sleeping and oh so gently squeeze their tiny musk glands with my thumbnails, into a dixie cup. Then I transfer the essence into a small water balloon and save it for when i need it. One time a skunk almost woke up though because he heard me step on a twig!


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Damn, I actually forgot what her questions were.........................


----------



## Deleted member 13433

ok, I think the first one was transportation, that's easy - go with the low maintance of walking this way you have one less thing to deal with/worry about.

Sleeping ??
I agree with the person who said avoid backyards.

I went to take a piss inside a new construction apartment [in Brooklyn NY] a number of years back- and had some large objects sent my way, which thankfully none of them connected with me or else I'd be dead.
I also once took a leak [these were nightime pisses after drinking...] in a doorway to a walk up apt and got swung at by an angry man with a bumper jack !! 
Like an old school 48 inch bumper jack... again, thank god he missed.

If I were you, I'd sleep on the outskirts of any place I'd be visiting - after carefully checking things out during the day.

Out here where I am at today, there's a dude who sleeps in a tarp wrapped like a blanket around a sausage hung like a hammok out here, I still got no idea how he does it, but I totally avoid that area when out with my dog - and speaking of dogs, my dad told me that his biggest fear [as a NYC Fireman during the 1960s and 70s] when getting on top of a roof during a bad fire was not the fire itself but coming across and irate German Shephard as back then, folks kept dogs on the roofs for protection.

There's also plenty of people camping along the river out here, some for quite sometime, even years.
Out of sight, out of mind I guess you could say.
One guy had an incredible base camp set up high on a rock where he stayed at for close to two years. then he simply vanished without a trace.
Some say he went further north, I don't know but I watched his canoe for him until that vanished too.
His trick was he made it look like he really owned the place, he was an older [mid 50s?] man who always looked clean. so he attracted very little attention.

Weapons ??
Best one - easier said than done - is to simply avoid confrontation in the first place, which I know - that's very difficult to do - if not impossible.

I once pulled a speargun [I'm a free-diver] on someone I decided I did not want sizing me up, I never seen anyone run so fast.

On the other hand, I recently had it gently explained to me that at a particular boat ramp, my safety could not be gaurateed - so needless to say - I don't launch out of there anymore because I have a dog waiting for me to come home.

Believe me, it sucks when one has to compromise one's life out of fear.....

As for wildlife, I have never had any problems with wildlife - even what is called nusence wildlife - perhaps because the animals view me as another kind of animal, I don't know... but I have always co-existed with the animals fine when outdoors.

I could be wrong - but it is probably safe to say that almost everywhere, there are people living on the fringes of society.

They say there is strength in numbers, perhaps your best bet is to check things out and see if there is a group that will let you stay with them or close by.

I myself on the other hand prefer to be alone.

Ralph Nader once stated that as a citizen, we the people own all the public lands.
To me, that means we should be allowed to camp on them.
[^^just some food for thought]

I'm sorry I have no real solid advice for you................ except to go with your gut instinct.


----------



## LaShea

voodoochile76 said:


> Yes, but how do you harvest/collect the skunk's urine? I myself sneak up to the little buggerz while theyre sleeping and oh so gently squeeze their tiny musk glands with my thumbnails, into a dixie cup. Then I transfer the essence into a small water balloon and save it for when i need it. One time a skunk almost woke up though because he heard me step on a twig!



LOL...Bonding with the wildlife. 

Actually found it while camping along with a bottle of buck urine. You can buy it at a sporting goods store. Used the buck urine to stash my stuff. I'd wrap my pack in 2 trash bags. Then placed the protected pack in an old ratty trash bag and sprayed it. People tend to not to rip apart an old piss smelling trash bag for goodies.

A diaper is a good way to stash small valuables. Just wrap it like a dirty diaper. Perfect way to hide your phone, wallet, etc at the beach.


----------



## Mankini

Dude that is badazz.  I am going to use that. I perform poetry at Open mic's quite a bit. My routine is called "The Man in tha Golden Diaper."


----------



## LaShea

voodoochile76 said:


> Dude that is badazz.  I am going to use that. I perform poetry at Open mic's quite a bit. My routine is called "The Man in tha Golden Diaper."



Sounds interesting. For some reason this came to mind...lol


----------



## Mankini

Ahahahaaa::wtf::::asshat::


----------



## Mankini

Gross rocky's ....package....is distinct. ::arrgh::


----------

